
Wildcard Routing Is an Anti-Pattern - praveenscience
https://blog.praveen.science/wildcard-routing-is-an-anti-pattern/
======
joshstrange
I'm very confused, what problem is wildcard routing causing? They talk about
having to do an extra DB call but I don't see how that is the problem of the
wildcard routing?

In the example (and from what I've seen in practice) wildcard routing is often
used to make urls more human-readable. Something like
mydomain.tld/post/123/here-is-the-post-title-but-its-not-used-for-lookup where
only the "123" matters.

~~~
praveenscience
The main issue here is the catch-all. Even I was suprised to find out this was
an anti pattern. The concern here is unnecessary requests and routing for a
brute force attacker.

